# Sauvegarder ma bibliothèque iTunes correctement!?



## Voac (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

voici ce qu'il se passe. Pour être bref, je formatte mon ordinateur et je veux sauvegarder ma bibliothèque iTunes sans déclasser mes chansons (titres, artistes, genre, images, etc.) donc j'ai premièrement sauvegarder mon dossier source avec ma musique dedans (dans ce cas: C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Bureau\Shady Records) et j'ai aussi fait Fichier, Exporter la bibliothèque, et ces 2 dernières actions sur mon disque dur externe. Donc, en étant conscient que si le chemin source d'une chanson, par ex: C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Bureau\Shady Records\Eminem\Slim Shady LP\My Name Is, change pour, par ex: H:\Shady Records\Eminem\Slim Shady LP\My Name Is, iTunes ne trouveras plus la chanson et me demanderas de faire une recherche de chemin, comment faire pour m'assurer de sauvegarder ma bibliothèque correctement, sans briser de chemins sources ou encore sans déclasser mes chansons et surtout sans les "dénommées", c'est à dire que je ne veux pas que leurs noms reviennent à leurs origines car j'ai prit le temps et eu la patience de bien rentrer les informations des chansons une par une (bouton droit, obtenir des informations) et cela me prendrait des heures et des heures recommencer...!?!?

Merci de vos réponses *clairs et rapide :love:   *


----------



## pimpet (27 Avril 2008)

Sur ton disque externe, tu transfère le contenu du dossier iTunes Music qui est dans maison/musique/iTunes.
là, tu peux l'y renommer, comme moi, musique iTunes.
Tu en fais un alias que tu va mettre dans le dossier iTunes contenu dans musique/maison.
Cet alias tu l'y renommes iTunes Music après avoir viré le fichier originel iTunes Music.
Quand tu lanceras iTune, le logiciel ira chercher sur le disque externe. Et c'est tout.
Nota : c'est le fichier iTunes Library qui contient le classement des morceaux.


----------



## Voac (28 Avril 2008)

> Sur ton disque externe, tu transfère le contenu du dossier iTunes Music qui est dans maison/musique/iTunes.
> là, tu peux l'y renommer, comme moi, musique iTunes.
> Tu en fais un alias que tu va mettre dans le dossier iTunes contenu dans musique/maison.
> Cet alias tu l'y renommes iTunes Music après avoir viré le fichier originel iTunes Music.
> ...


 
Merci pour ta réponse, mais il a des détails qui m'échappent. Donc j'ai prit le dossier iTunes dans Mes Documents/Ma Musique et je l'ai mits au complet sur mon disque dur externe. Maintenant, tu parle de "l'y renommer" ? Pourquoi ai-je besoin de le renommer, ne faut-il pas qu'il s'apelle iTunes et le dossier à l'intérieur iTunes Music ? 

Par la suite, tu dois m'éclairer ... peux-tu spécifier à quel moment je formatte dans ta manière ? 

Spécifie aussi ce que je dois faire avec mon dossier de musique source Shady Records, car ma musique est dans ce dossier et non dans iTunes Musique :X

Merci de prendre le temps de m'aider !!!! P.S. En sauvegardant le dossier Ma Musique au complet avec le dossier iTunes sur mon disque dur externe ... je suis sur de rien perdre, c'est sa ? Donc, je n'ai qu'à remettre le dossier de iTunes dans Mes Documents/Ma Musique après le formattage .. c'est sa ? Mais je comprend pas comment faire pour que iTunes aille chercher le dossier source de chaque toune sur le disque dur .. le chemin a changé donc j'ai peur qu'il ne les reconnaissent plus.


----------



## pimpet (28 Avril 2008)

1- pas d&#8217;obligation de changer le nom.
2- sous OS10.4.11 et avant, le dossier itunes music est dans
utilisateur/musique/ iTunes et non pas dans utilisateur/documents.
3- avant de partitionner, SAUVEGARDE les deux fichiers 
iTunes Library et iTunes Music Library.xml, ils le rangement de tes morceaux de musique.
4-quand tu auras installé OSX dans la nouvelle partition, glisse les deux sauvegardes ci-dessus dans le dossier iTunes/musique/utilisateur pour remplacer ceux en place.
5- transfère ta musique du DD externe dans le dossier 
iTunes music dans  iTunes/musique/utilisateur.
6- Au premier lancement de l&#8217;application iTunes, refuse s&#8217;il y a proposition de re-organiser la bibliothèque si tu veux conserver ton organisation.
7- la musique source Shady Records ? connais pas, sont-ils aussi des fichiers Aiff, mp3.. lisiblles avec iTunes ?
Bonjour à la Belle Province.


----------



## Voac (30 Avril 2008)

Shady Records c'est un dossier que j'ai créé dans lequel je mets toute ma musique que je download en format .mp3, oui exactement. 

En gros, en sauvegardant Shady Records (mon dossier personnel de musique mp3) et le dossier iTunes (y compris les 2 fichiers Library et Music Library), je suis sur de rien perdre, right ?

Après le formattage, je remets les dossiers à leur place et voila!!?

Entk j'espère car c'est dans moins de 5 heures que je formatte.


----------



## pimpet (6 Mai 2008)

Oui, si tu remets ton dossier Shady Records au même endroit qu&#8217;avant, ça devrait repartir OK.

Tant que tu as ta musique sur DD extérieur et les deux fichiers iTunes Library et iTunes Music Library.xml du début, rien n&#8217;est perdu.

Si tu as partitionné ton DD, je te suggèrerai de ranger ta musique sur une partition où il n&#8217;y a pas l&#8217;OS X. Cela t&#8217;éviterais le déménagement le jour où tu restaure ton OS X. C&#8217;est ce que j&#8217;avais cru comprendre et proposé au début. C'est la solution que j'ai adoptée.
Je rentre de voyage d&#8217;où mon délai de réponse.


----------

